# Magnifying glass to detect varroa resistant bees + a virus that block DWV



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

BeekeepingIsGood said:


> Was he lucky?


No. He's only in his 19th year. They will die this coming winter.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Of course, but if everyone did, what he did would most people end up with DWV blocking powers? Or just a few of us?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the youtube link to the video. When I clicked on the link posted by the OP my browser crashed...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs

This has already been posted in a different thread in the forums here a few months ago, I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

OK, I've found a few threads that have discussions concerning this...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...hat-kill-a-hive&highlight=watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ontrol-bee-lose&highlight=watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320279-True-or-No&highlight=watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...sive-strains-of-DWV-one-lethal-one-non-lethal


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Ray. I did search the forums before posting, but I could only find references to him in posts with a long list of references. No actual discussion.

Seems like I came up empty because the threads you posted that discuss this don't mention his name.


----------

